# Trapping



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

I've had traps out since last Sunday afternoon. Picked up 2 *****. No

```

```
thing since Tuesday morning. The ***** that I did catch were blue and one had a puss filled mass under the hide and the other had a broken leg that wouldnt allow the leg to bend. I sure hope my season gets better!


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I always told myself it would get better.Sometimes it did,sometimes it got worse.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I often fantasize about trapping where it is hardly freezing and there is a short snow season! You folks probably fantasize about our prime pelts up here where winter sets in at the end of October.

My best month is always November. Less snow, warmerish, and the animals are moving and prepping for winter. As time goes on, it slowly gets worse. deep snow, -40 degrees, and slowing animal metabolism is hard to counter. So for here, it never gets better than November. Maybe there it is different. In the tropics it must be so simple to trap! lol


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

farmerDale said:


> I often fantasize about trapping where it is hardly freezing and there is a short snow season! You folks probably fantasize about our prime pelts up here where winter sets in at the end of October.
> 
> My best month is always November. Less snow, warmerish, and the animals are moving and prepping for winter. As time goes on, it slowly gets worse. deep snow, -40 degrees, and slowing animal metabolism is hard to counter. So for here, it never gets better than November. Maybe there it is different. In the tropics it must be so simple to trap! lol


That is the trouble here also. By the time the hides are prime and the season opens There is often too much ice to trap rats and mink and the ***** are all holed up. On the other hand winter is good for fox and coyote.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

tink after freeze up is a great time to trap mink , most of the weekend warriors have quit, make your sets under overhangs and ect and you can see tracks in the snow or even on the ice


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

Some of you must have sissy *****. I have cought ***** at -20. Have had 4 coyote traps on my BILs sense last Friday and just picked up my third yote this morning at 19 degrees for a temp. The warm weather has slowed **** trapping as they are just not hunting far from their dens.
Steve


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

gunseller said:


> Some of you must have sissy *****. I have cought ***** at -20. Have had 4 coyote traps on my BILs sense last Friday and just picked up my third yote this morning at 19 degrees for a temp. The warm weather has slowed **** trapping as they are just not hunting far from their dens.
> Steve


I was thinking the same,plus caught many Beaver and Rats under Ice.

big rockpile


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

gunseller said:


> Some of you must have sissy *****. I have cought ***** at -20. Have had 4 coyote traps on my BILs sense last Friday and just picked up my third yote this morning at 19 degrees for a temp. The warm weather has slowed **** trapping as they are just not hunting far from their dens.
> Steve


I'm betting that if you caught a **** at 20 below that it was February, breeding season. I used to hunt **** with hounds. On winter nights above 30 degrees they become fairly active, although they don't venture far. I'm guessing that about half the tracks in cold weather ended up in a den tree or a culvert. The key to cold weather **** is make the sets very close to home.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Have you heard any quotes on fur this year? I called 1 buyer and he was talking $4-5 for large stretched prime *****. I wouldn't skin, scrape and stretch ***** for that, much less all the work laying steel and running the line every day.


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

I generally get $10 for finished ****. I heard $5 for the best coyote you could find and $50 for early caught otter.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Last year the nafa fur auction house averaged 70 plus per coyote at their feb sale. ***** vary so much due to areas taken from. There is also the fur harvesters auction in north bay ont.. 

These auction companies generally out perform most other buyers. It takes nothing too set up an account. Go to their websites and peruse, they both post their sales results online. They both expect similar prices to as last year in this years market.

With muskrats being in hot demand, and thousands around, at 10 dollars a pelt, they will be the easiest money for this year, to the initiated individuals. 

Fur sellers need to shop around, and not rely on the guy down the street. There are many options to be had. Of course, pre-prime furs, southern furs, and poorly cared for furs will be obviously worth much, much less.

Good luck to all this season, looks like it could be a good one!


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

Season ends in Iowa at the end of Jan. The ***** in cold weather were cought in late Dec.amd early Jan. in denning areas after a feir amount of cold wearher. ***** got to eat just set close to the bedroom.
Steve


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

tryinhard said:


> I've had traps out since last Sunday afternoon. Picked up 2 *****. Nothing since Tuesday morning. The ***** that I did catch were blue and one had a puss filled mass under the hide and the other had a broken leg that wouldnt allow the leg to bend. I sure hope my season gets better!


_*The best way to insure further success is to expand you territory. I have had many years of very good success with large counts of raccoons (200-500) doing so by gang sitting and using varied sets. Best locations always offered closeness to den, food and water. Good luck on your adventure. Trapper*_


----------



## CrunchyDad (Feb 17, 2013)

Here are a couple of photos of my prizes this year.

One is the one horn buck that I have been hunting for the last 5 years. The age/drought got him last year...


----------

